# Ford 5000 Diesel Starting Problems



## kinnard03 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm woking on a ford 5000 diesel, and having some rare electrical issues. When the battery is connected and the key switch is off, if i move the high low lever the starter will engage and the tractor will start. And sometimes once the tractor has started if the lever is moved again the starter will engage again. I found and repaired 2 piched wires by the battery box, a white and red wire and a brown wire, both hooked to the starter. The white and red one when into the harness from the starter and the brown went from the regulator to the battery post on the starter. Please help I am ready to pull my hair out.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Jason,

My 3600 burned up about 20 years ago when it started cranking by itself with nobody around. Wires and cables got so hot from the continuous cranking that it caught fire and burned. Fords have a long history of burning up, so it's important that you *disconnect the battery *when you're not around until you find the source of the short circuit.

On my tractor, there is a wiring harness that goes up over the fuel tank, and it lays on the fuel tank. Vibration wears the insulation off of the wires and eventually shorts wires together. I now have this harness wrapped in a heavy rubber hose over the tank and this problem will never happen again. I also installed a battery disconnect switch and I use it without exception. 

Check this out right away (pull the hood and cowl over the tank). Let me know what you find.


----------

